# Inzi Notapoo is 9



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My beautiful colliedog is nine today! Just back from a lovely long walk, which Inzi thoroughly enjoyed.

She is such a special dog and has been my socially awkward, physically challenged, intellectually gifted older son's best friend and loyal supporter. His teenage years would have been so much harder for him if he had not had Inzi who always loved him, always wanted to be with him and always thought he was fantastic and made him feel good about himself.
Dogs - they are just the best  

(Have to say the curtains which are in two of the pictures are 26 years old and badly need replacing )


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, 9! 

Happy Birthday beautiful Inzi. I feel you belong here as much as any poo, so never mind about notapoo. I hope you get extra ball throwing time from the humans on your special day


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So touching!!! She's is amazing and I'm so glad she came into your son's life! Love the pictures of them together.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

ps I like the curtains


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy birthday to a very special girl  xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET INZI!!arty2:arty::bday: She is such a special girl


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Inzi  I love collies and Inzi always seems like a very special and lovely girl indeed 

Glad she has had a lovely walk I love the photos - close to you and with a ball pretty much sums up most collies wish list I think


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the wonder pup Inzi!!!
Glad she and your son have a best friend in each other! 
I hope she is truly spoilt today.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Q: When is a poo not a poo?

A: When it's an Inzipoo 

:bday: arty: beautiful girl!

Marzi is that the same son 9 years on? He's a bone fide man!!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

:bday: Happy Birthday beautiful Inzi!! :best_wishes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy birthday inzinotapoo 
Just as gorgeous, any boy / man would be lucky to have her as a best friend x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Q: Marzi is that the same son 9 years on? He's a bone fide man!!!


Yes  11 to 20 ... he ws such a sweet little boy 
When he got back from Canada he looked like this  (literally just after he arrived and after goodness knows how many hours without sleep and alcohol fueled parties prior to departure!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha!!! You're a cruel Mummy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like Canada agreed with him x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now we know why Fairlie wears a balaclava


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhh those first and second pictures brought a tear to my eye, and I don't think it's just the hormones!

Seeing a beautiful dog grow with a child/young adult, ever-loving and loyal, it's such a lovely bond.

Happy birthday Inzipoo - I hope you have chased your ball to the point of exhaustion  xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Ohhh those first and second pictures brought a tear to my eye, and I don't think it's just the hormones!
> 
> Seeing a beautiful dog grow with a child/young adult, ever-loving and loyal, it's such a lovely bond.
> 
> Happy birthday Inzipoo - I hope you have chased your ball to the point of exhaustion  xxx


It was too hot for too much ball chasing, but as long as she can carry it, she is happy 

Tilly and Bump will share that bond too.
Enjoy every heartbeat with your baby boy - so precious and like puppies they grow up much too quickly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Happy Birthday*
*Amber Eyes*​
Couldn't leave you out.. You get a cheesy poem too 

Inzi

Shout hooray for Inzi
Nine years old today
A very special Collie
In each and every way

Inzi's not a Cockapoo
But matter, this does not
On the forum, yes it's true
We love her such a lot!

Amber eyes that stare so deep
A loyal girl at heart 
She is quite partial to sweaty feet
From her ball, she'll never part

As well as a brill skin family
Inzi's got two 'poos
Poo dogs and a Collie
Who could have the blues?

Shout Hooray for Inzi
Nine very special years
She's a best friend to her family
For Inzi, it's nine CHEERS!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely poem Ruth!

I have to say Marzi your son looks extremely Canadian in that photo! 

*Happy Birthday Inzi* with those "I could happily drown in those brown eyes eyes." 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

That is not someone laughing, it is nine balls for her birthday present from Rufus.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Ruth :twothumbs:roud:
Amber Eyes is very flattered 

And Rufus - nine balls! So very generous and they would be so appreciated


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So lovely, when I flicked from the 1st picture to the second and it was them but grown up I actually had a tear! Big softy I am. 
Happy Birthday


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a sweet looking girl she is


----------

